# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته مرمت و احيای بناهای تاريخی

## ebi2018

*
معرفی رشته مرمت و احيای بناهای تاريخی


 
دیباچه:


مطالعه، حفاظت، مرمت و احیای بناها، مجموعه‌ها، محوطه‌ها و بافت‌های تاریخی عرصه‌های مسکونی کشور، امری ضروری است. معماران و مهندسین  که این امر بسیار فنی، فرهنگی و هنری را به عهده دارند باید علاوه بر  اشراف و تسلط لازم بر ابعاد تخصصی و مفاهیم امروزی حرفه‌ی خود، نظری  هوشیارانه و عالمانه‌ به گذشته داشته باشند. فارغ‌التحصیلان مرمت و احیای  بناهای تاریخی در واقع مهندسین معماری  امروزین هستند که فرا گرفته‌اند چگونه "امروز" را با بهره‌گیری از تجربیات  "گذشته" برای "آینده" بسازند. افرادی که می‌توانند پلی بین معماری  گذشته و آینده ایجاد کنند. این دسته از متخصصان تاریخ را خوب می‌شناسند و  می‌توانند آثار تاریخی را تجزیه و تحلیل کرده و بخوانند و مفاهیم وارزش‌های  آن را استخراج و هوشیارانه به کار گیرند و با بیانی امروزی به جامعه معرفی  نمایند. فارغ‌التحصیلان دوره کارشناسی  مرمت و احیای بناهای تاریخی قادر خواهند بود به یاری اطلاعات و دانش  عمومی، نظری و تحقیقاتی و تجربه عملی در مرمت و احیای هزاران بنای تاریخی  که در اختیار واحدهای دولتی  از قبیل سازمان میراث فرهنگی کشور است، نقش مؤثری داشته باشند.همچنین  می‌توانند در برنامه‌ریزی برای مرمت بناهای تاریخی کشور و تعیین اولویت‌های  ضروری با هماهنگی مسؤولین و دستگاه‌های مربوط مشارکت کرده و برحسب ضرورت  در مورد کارهای اجرایی مرمت نیز سهیم باشند.

درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل :


دروس پایه:


انسان، طبیعت،معماری، هندسه (پرسپکتیو)، ریاضیات، ترکیب، کارگاه عکاسی پایه، نقشه‌برداری.


دروس اصلی:


ایستایی، شناخت مواد و مصالح، عناصر و جزئیات ساختمان، طراحی معماری، آشنایی با هنر و تمدن اسلامی، آشنایی با بافت‌ها و محوطه‌های دوره اسلامی ایران، آشنایی با هنر و تمدن فرهنگ‌های همجوار، مدیریت امور ساختمان (تشکیلات دفتری و کارگاهی) کامپیوتر و معماری،‌ آشنایی با معماری جهان، تنظیم شرایط محیطی، آسیب‌شناسی، آشنایی با باستان‌شناسی، آشنایی با مرمت تزئینات وابسته به معماری .


دروس تخصصی:


مبانی  نظری مرمت و احیای ابنیه و بافت‌ها، مطالعه و شناخت بناهای تاریخی ایران  پیش از اسلام، مطالعه و شناخت بناهای تاریخی ایران اسلامی،‌ قوانین و  تشکیلات مرمت، شناخت‌ سازه‌های سنتی بناهای تاریخی، طرح مرمت و احیای بنا،  طرح مرمت و احیای بافت‌های تاریخی، طرح مرمت و احیای محوطه‌های  باستان‌شناسی، کارآموزی حفاظت و مرمت، فتوگرامتری،‌ پروژه نهایی.


منبع : پرتال دانشگاهی

*

----------

